# Fun mid day trip with a couple big girls



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thursday and Friday fishing was fun. We went early Thursday but stayed real close due to the seas, got a 4 man limit and headed in. Friday we fished late morning to miss the seas which worked pretty good. Found a couple big snapper in 70’ of water to top off a limit.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Some beasts! Way to go!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bigunzzz!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not what I was thinking when I read the title! Really nice fish guys!


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice "Click bait" on the title.. Nice fish too.


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

wow


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine uns!!!! Make many a samwhiches!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Who are the big girls?
Them look like men to me, wearing blue shirts.
Heck, they even look like twins.

Nice fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, I was expecting to see a few "Roll Tide" T shirts... lol Nice fish..


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

haha come on this is a family friendly environment I can’t post the those kinds of big girl pictures here. I’ve never paid much attention to the meat texture difference in a 25“ fish and a 36“ fish these big ones were much more grainy. They’ll fry or grill up just fine though. Hate that they’re all full of eggs, i probably won’t keep another over 10lbs this year because of it.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Very nice catch!


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

fishboy said:


> haha come on this is a family friendly environment I can’t post the those kinds of big girl pictures here. I’ve never paid much attention to the meat texture difference in a 25“ fish and a 36“ fish these big ones were much more grainy. They’ll fry or grill up just fine though. Hate that they’re all full of eggs, i probably won’t keep another over 10lbs this year because of it.


The bigger they get the more eggs they produce. I love eating the small and medium fish but we throw back anything over about 12 lbs if we're confident the fish will survive the release. 

From LSU https://www.lsu.edu/seagrantfish/faqs/redsnapper/biology.htm#eggs 

*How many eggs can a red snapper produce?*Red snappers, like many other marine fish species, are batch (or serial) spawners. This means they are capable of repeatedly spawning batches of eggs every few days over the course of the entire spawning season, a strategy that allows them to produce and spawn many times more eggs than if they only spawned a single time per season. The number of eggs spawned in each batch varies with the size of the individual and can be as few as a 1000 for a small female to as many as 2.5 million for a large, healthy female. Given that the average time between successive spawning is four days, female red snappers will spawn about 30 times (some more, some fewer) during the spawning season. Even a small red snapper will produce a seemingly respectable 30,000 eggs in a season while a large female might spawn an incredible 75 million or more eggs each season! And if it should survive to the known maximum of its longevity, a female could potentially spawn nearly 4 _*billion*_ eggs in her lifetime. Naturally, with all these red snapper eggs being spawned, it must be incredibly difficult to survive from egg to spawning adult or the GOM would be wall to wall red snappers! However, with the bulk of the recreational and commercial harvests consisting largely of individuals 2-6 years of age (see above), most females spawn only a couple of times and are harvested well before they achieve their maximum spawning potential.


----------

